# Problems With Stealth Charger



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If the lights are not on it is not getting power. They are LED so it is not likely they are burnt out. Go online and double check his unit VS the wiring schematic.

yes the value is to charge batteries while under way


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Call them, great to work with. Yea charging underway. The fella that owns the company is very knowledgeable and willing to talk.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Turns out it was just the LED light. The unit is working fine. He spent about 1/2 hour on the phone with the owner of the company--said he was very helpful!


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Danny @ S1 is awesome


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes he is, I really like the charger


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone using the new JL Marine (Power Pole) charging system? Feedback?


----------



## Bobhewes21 (Jul 27, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Turns out it was just the LED light. The unit is working fine. He spent about 1/2 hour on the phone with the owner of the company--said he was very helpful!


Hello, I just had a 36vt trolling Moter installed. 
my machinc installed a power mania turbo ME2 with a stealth 1charging system. I used the trolling moter for 3 hours the other day and wanted to make sure my 36vt lithium pro battery was fully charged. I went today and plugged in the extension cord for about hours. The light still says its charging and its not
Charged. It’s reading 41 volts and my 12v house and 12vt cranking battery was under 12v. Also the powermania was so hot it burnt my hand lol. Any advice? I dident have my trolling Moter on the boat. Not sure that makes a difference or not?
Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Contact PowerMania right now... that unit should not get anywhere near that hot (and charging troubles can turn into a fire if you're not careful....). If I were to guess I'd say that your charging system is not compatible with lithium batteries... so don't delay.. I wouldn't use it until you've sorted it out.

I'm using PowerMania for my two wet cell group 27 batteries and very happy with it after a year and a half's hard commercial service (I'm running a 24v. Minn Kota Terrova..).


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I have been using stealth AC as well as DC on last two boats. Really like them. Built specifically for lithium but will work for AGM cranking batt.

That power mania seems to be for lead acid and glass mat from what I see. Like

Said above, call them.

Also, side note. Use a multi meter to check your batteries. Maybe install a meter on console so you can see charge from the stealth DC system. You likely didn’t need to charge or won’t very often if you run very far, depending on the outboard’s output.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Bobhewes21 said:


> Hello, I just had a 36vt trolling Moter installed.


I'd start here. Call the installer and get their feedback. Per chance did you have this done in the past week or two in South Florida?


----------



## Bobhewes21 (Jul 27, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> I'd start here. Call the installer and get their feedback. Per chance did you have this done in the past week or two in South Florida?


Hi thank you. Yes how did you know lol.


----------



## Bobhewes21 (Jul 27, 2021)

CKEAT said:


> I have been using stealth AC as well as DC on last two boats. Really like them. Built specifically for lithium but will work for AGM cranking batt.
> 
> That power mania seems to be for lead acid and glass mat from what I see. Like
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobhewes21 (Jul 27, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Contact PowerMania right now... that unit should not get anywhere near that hot (and charging troubles can turn into a fire if you're not careful....). If I were to guess I'd say that your charging system is not compatible with lithium batteries... so don't delay.. I wouldn't use it until you've sorted it out.
> 
> I'm using PowerMania for my two wet cell group 27 batteries and very happy with it after a year and a half's hard commercial service (I'm running a 24v. Minn Kota Terrova..).





lemaymiami said:


> Contact PowerMania right now... that unit should not get anywhere near that hot (and charging troubles can turn into a fire if you're not careful....). If I were to guess I'd say that your charging system is not compatible with lithium batteries... so don't delay.. I wouldn't use it until you've sorted it out.
> 
> I'm using PowerMania for my two wet cell group 27 batteries and very happy with it after a year and a half's hard commercial service (I'm running a 24v. Minn Kota Terrova..).


----------



## Bobhewes21 (Jul 27, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> I'd start here. Call the installer and get their feedback. Per chance did you have this done in the past week or two in South Florida?


----------



## Bobhewes21 (Jul 27, 2021)

Are you able to see pictures of the set up! 
Sorry I’m not sure how to use this site yet lol. I was supposed to go to the Everglades this week for 3 days smh 🤦‍♂️. I feel I should have just got a normal battery charger. I only used it for 3 hours the first days. The mechanic said it might be a faulty charger idk


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

BrownDog said:


> If the lights are not on it is not getting power. They are LED so it is not likely they are burnt out. Go online and double check his unit VS the wiring schematic.
> 
> yes the value is to charge batteries while under way


Hey Brown Dog, I never had a battery charger to charge my batteries while running the boat. I always thought for the battery your charging, the motor had to be running for several hours. Where I fish is not to far away from the boat launch so charging it on the fly might not work for me.


----------



## Bobhewes21 (Jul 27, 2021)

CKEAT said:


> I have been using stealth AC as well as DC on last two boats. Really like them. Built specifically for lithium but will work for AGM cranking batt.
> 
> That power mania seems to be for lead acid and glass mat from what I see. Like
> 
> ...





CKEAT said:


> I have been using stealth AC as well as DC on last two boats. Really like them. Built specifically for lithium but will work for AGM cranking batt.
> 
> That power mania seems to be for lead acid and glass mat from what I see. Like
> 
> ...


What do You consider for the charger. I drove from
Delray to Boca raton, about 20
Mins one way at 3500 RPMs and 20 Mins back to dock doing the same.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

When I had a DC on the go stealth on my HB Pro (F70) it charged the lithium trolling battery very fast. I didn’t garage it but I leliterlly went a year without plugging to AC power as I monitored and made sure the batteries were healthy.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you used who I think you are in good hands. He does quality work and will get you set straight. I was at his shop and saw your boat. Not many 21’ Hewes with a 36 v lithium battery. Work with Bob. He’ll make it right. Cheers.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I wondered about about the effectiveness of run- charge systems when used in conjunction with smaller outboards (with smaller charging systems). I'd think you'd have to run forever to put any noticeable charge on the batts.


----------



## Bobhewes21 (Jul 27, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> If you used who I think you are in good hands. He does quality work and will get you set straight. I was at his shop and saw your boat. Not many 21’ Hewes with a 36 v lithium battery. Work with Bob. He’ll make it right. Cheers.


Ya that’s funny. Good Eye 🤙


----------

